# Show next sunday



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

We have the fist show of the year tomorrow here in Iceland 

Vaka and Charly are both entered.

Vaka in puppy class 6-9 months and Charly in open.

We don't have the same rules in the FCI as in AKC so there are no points to be collected.

But all the dogs get a grade Excellent, Very good, Good, Sufficient and so on.
If the dog gets excellent the jugde can say that he is a champion quality.
Some dogs get excellent but not CQ

Best Male and Female get champion points they need 3 to become Champions.
Then there are CACIB international champion points they are only awarded to supreme dogs. They need four CACIB to become international Champions and they get only get CACIB in international shows. And the CACIB points need to be awarded by judegs from 4 different country's and the must be one year and one day between first and last CACIB point.

Charly has 2 Champion Points so if he gets BOB or BOS on Sunday he will become Icelandic Champion.
He has one CACIB so it would be nice to get nr 2  

Vaka is in the puppy class there she gets a written reveiw and maybe if she is good a honor price 

If she gets honor price she goes into Best Puppy in Show since she is the only SPoo puppy in the show on Sunday.

Hope you can understand me hehe

I will send pics and updates on Sunday after the show.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Good luck to you and I look forward to picutres


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow, interesting to hear how other countries show groups work. Thanks for the info, I found that great to read. Wishing you the best at your show and congrats on the 2 points you already have. Looking forward to hearing how well they both do.. Best of luck!!!!!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

You know I'm really rooting for you with that Huffish princess. I have a love for those Huffish lines. Good luck with both of them.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

KPoos said:


> You know I'm really rooting for you with that Huffish princess. I have a love for those Huffish lines. Good luck with both of them.


What Kpoos said! I wish you the best of luck and thanks for the educational post! The way they do things there sounds much less confusing than AKC. I spent quite some time a few nights ago reading about how a dog becomes a CH and the point Schedule. Anyone who puts an AKC CH on a bitch in this area should be proud, you have to beat a lot of other dogs.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Well only 10 hours until we enter the ring. 
They are both groomed and ready.

Everything is perfect except for the weather. 
Yes the weahter gods decided that we needed some real winter in Iceland so now there is snow everywhere and so much of it :S 
But I will try to keep them dry and nice.

I was showing today a male Basset Fauve de bretagne he went BOB and BIG4.
Hoping we will do as well tomorrow with Charly and Vaka 
I am also showing my sisters Bichon Frise female, she is 14 month old.

So busy weekend.


----------



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

dbrazzil said:


> Good luck!


thanks here are the results of the show 

http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=5863


----------

